# Marathons 2003



## Snake (10. Oktober 2002)

Gibt es schon eine Übersicht aller oder empfehlenswerter Marathons im nächsten Jahr? 

Weiß bislang nur: 13.09.03 Vulkanbike

Wann ist z.B.: Willingen? Nürburgring? Wiemeringhausen? Sundern? 

...vorzugsweise interessiert mich NRW, Hessen.


----------



## Akumlehn (10. Oktober 2002)

Hi

habe soweit noch keine Termine gefunden in NRW.
Was ich bisher irgendwo schon einmal gelesen habe war Transalp Challenge 2003, Salzkammergut Trophy und 12 Stunden von Todtnauberg. Sprich meine 2 Saisonziele Salzkammergut und 12 Stunden stehen schon. das vereinfacht die langfristige Planung doch etwas. Andere Marathons werde ich mir dann ab Frühjahr dazu suchen und in den Plan einbauen je nach Bedarf und Lust.
ciao
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garvin (10. Oktober 2002)

heyho,

willingen ist am 15.6.

ciao,
garvin


----------



## Katrin (10. Oktober 2002)

Am besten die bevorzugten Stationen anmailen und um Termine bitten. NRW-Termine interessieren mich ebenfalls, also weitersagen.


----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (10. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Ihr

Wäre auch ganz Spitz alle Dates für nächstes Jahr zui haben aber Bike Sport News bringt bestimmt wieder ein Sonderheft raus wo alle MA und CC Rennen drinstehen. Frag gleich mal nach wanns rauskommt . Dann poste ich es sofort.


----------



## michi13 (10. Oktober 2002)

kommt zeit, kommt rat 

jetzt ist eher zeit zur skiurlaubplanung


----------



## kollo (10. Oktober 2002)

2. oder 3. August


----------



## crazy.man77 (11. Oktober 2002)

@snake

guckst Du hier:

http://www.archiv.mtb-race.com/MTB-XC.COM/navi-termine2002_marathon.htm

Da sollten dann auch die 2003er Termine stehen, ansonsten sind die 2002er Termine auch schon gut, um die in Deine Wettkampfphase einzubauen (meist finden die Marathons an festen Terminen statt)


----------



## Hugo (11. Oktober 2002)

die transalp fängt am 19.7 an....


----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (18. Oktober 2002)

Hab bei bikesportnews nachgefragt so im Februar kommt das Sonderheft. Soll nochmal nachfragen dann sagen Sie mir den genauen Termin. Wart wart wart............................................


----------



## michael59 (18. Oktober 2002)

als saisonstart empfehle ich den Marathon beim Kyffhäuser Berglauf 

ich habe mich bereits angemeldet 

viele verpflegungspunkte, gute strecke ( genau 42undeinpaar zwerquetschte) guter preis, viel spass  

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (19. Oktober 2002)

@ michael59

hast du vielleicht ein paar Infos zur Strecke (km, hm), denn auf der HP hab ich irgendwie nichts gefunden.

Danke


----------



## Brockenbiker (19. Oktober 2002)

Also, das hab ich auf der tollen Website  gefunden!

Streckenlänge: 42.1 km
Profil soll auf der Seite noch kommen.
Strecke:









Frag mich jetzt aber nicht welche das ist. Vielleicht die 38 km   - keine Ahnung!


----------



## Brockenbiker (19. Oktober 2002)

Der 3. Erfurter Bike-Marathon findet wahrscheinlich am 6./7. September 2003 statt.


----------



## michael59 (19. Oktober 2002)

Hier  ist der bericht vom letzen jahr,

die 38 km strecke wird erweitert um auf 42 zu kommen, bin natürlich gerne bereit weitere fragen zum kyffhäuser berglauf mtb marathon zu beantworten


michael


----------



## Racer2 (20. Oktober 2002)

is halt nicht in NRW oder Hessen: 

Spessart-Bike Marathon in Frammersbach am 18. Mai


----------



## Katrin (21. Oktober 2002)

26.04.03 Superbike-Marathon in Sundern Hagen (NRW).

Mainfranken-MA wird erst wieder in der Saison 2004 stattfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (22. Oktober 2002)

@Katrin: Danke, gibts da auch ne Homepage zu?

PS: Wann bekomme ich den Gutschein für den Conconi-Test, den Du verschenken wolltest?


----------



## Katrin (22. Oktober 2002)

@Snake

Zum Superbike-MA 03 gibt es auf der Homepage noch keine Infos.

Über den Gutschein können wir bei Gelegenheit noch sprechen (Adresse etc.).


----------



## Thömu (23. Oktober 2002)

Einige Rennen in der Schweiz:

Sun Bike Ticino - 18. Mai 2003
51 km, 1700 hm
87 km, 2800 hm
www.sunbiketicino.ch 


Elsa Bike Trophy Estavayer - 08. Juni 2003
30 km, 700 hm 
60 km, 1450 hm
www.vtteux.net


GP La Liberté Fribourg - 29. Juni 2003
35 km, 700 hm
88 km, 2000 hm
www.fricycle.ch


Swiss Bike Masters Prättigau - 20. Juli 2003
75km, 3000 hm
120 km, 5000 hm
www.eurobike.ch

Eiger Bike Challenge Grindelwald - 10. August 2003
58 km, 2500 hm
90 km, 3900 hm
www.eigerbike.ch

Grand Raid Cristalp - 24. August 2003
76 km, 2700 hm
131 km, 4600 hm
http://www.grand-raid-cristalp.ch/

National Park Bike Marathon - 30. August 2003
47 km, 750 hm
103 km, 2700 hm
134 km, 3800 hm
http://www.bike-marathon.com/

Rivella Gruyère Bike Charmey - 07. September 2003
42 km, 1000 hm
60 km, 2400 hm
www.gruyere-bike.ch


Golden Bike Schaffhausen - 14. September 2003
42 km, 1000 hm
75 km, 2300 hm
www.goldenbike.ch


Iron Bike Race, Einsiedeln - 28. September 2003
80km, 2300 hm
108km, 3900 hm
http://www.iron-bike.ch/


----------



## phiro (23. Oktober 2002)

@ thömu

Eiger Bike Challenge, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.
Wird bestimmt richtig fett (anstrengend  ), hoffentlich ohne Dauerregen.
Wirst du auch anzutreffen sein?

Freu mich jetzt schon  

Gruss


----------



## skyder (23. Oktober 2002)

Hallo, 

ein weiterer Termin 2003:

Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon

Citysprint Freitag 11.07.03
Marathon über 86 KM 1600 Höhenmeter am Samstag 12.07.2003


Info´s unter: www.albstadtbikemarathon.de


Gruß

skyder


----------



## Thömu (24. Oktober 2002)

@ phiro

ELSA, Fribourg, Masters, Eiger, Grand Raid, National Park,
Golden Bike und Iron Bike sind in meiner Planung.
Für 2003 ist schönes Wetter ein Grundrecht (nach 2002...).

Das Eiger Bike ist das ideale Training für das Grand Raid!

Gruss


----------



## Plasmo (24. Oktober 2002)

*lol*


----------



## caro (31. Oktober 2002)

habe auf www.radmarathon.at schon ein paar termine gefunden.

wer kennt noch termine in Oberbayern oder Österreich?

gruß, caro


----------



## mankra (3. November 2002)

http://www.uci.ch/data_2003/mtb/calendar/200301.htm


Alle bis jetzt bekannten 03 Termine


----------



## Altenburger (6. November 2002)

kann die Liste von Thömu nur unterstützen!

Ich hab letztes Jahr den erstmal durchgeführten Nationalpark Bike Marathon mitgemacht.

Kann nur sagen: landschaftlich unschlagbar!!!! Streckenführung bis zum letzten Teil hervorragend! Ganz schön anstrengend, vor allem der Chaschauna-Pass von Livigno (Italien) zurück in die Schweiz.

Für alle die ein schönes Weekend planen ist der nächstjährige Anlass in Scuol ein absolutes Muss... dieses Jahr waren 670 angemeldet, gekommen sind über 1250!!!! War ein toller Anlass...

Die anderen Marathons sind ebenfalls genial... ich habe dieses Jahr noch das Iron Bike Race absolviert.... so viel Regen und Schlamm... da kann es 2003 nur noch sonniger werden ;-)

Roger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehda (17. November 2002)

Der Termin steht!!


Nach einer Abstimmung der Teilnehmer aus 2002 per Internet und Kontakt mit den anderen Veranstaltern im südwetdeutschen Raum haben wir uns entschlossen, den Gäsbock-MTB-Marathon auf einen neuen Termin zu legen:

Start in Lambrecht(Pfalz) ist jetzt am Wochenende 09/10. Mai 2003 und nicht mehr im September.

Die Streckenlängen: 46/70/100 Kilometer am Samstag.
Am Freitagabend 09. Mai das Lambrecht-City-Race.

Mehr Infos und Ausschreibung demnächst unter www.bike-pfalz.de



Kelme


----------



## Katrin (26. November 2002)

Habe gerade die Ausschreibung zum MA in Schmallenberg (NRW) erhalten. Unter dem Motto: "Der Berg ruft" geht es am 12.07.03 wahrscheinlich wieder bei Dauerregen an den Start.


----------



## Scott (26. November 2002)

www.sog-sport.de
haben die Serie jetzt auf 6 Rennen ausgeweitet.
Damit hat man als Südstaatler wieder die Qual der Wahl:
sog oder mv-Serie ?
Also, gibt doch genügend Gelegenheiten zum Austoben.


----------



## michael59 (26. November 2002)

@ karin: stelle doch bitte mal einen link rein

danke

micha


----------



## Katrin (27. November 2002)

@Michael59

www.sc-jagdhaus.de


----------



## michael59 (2. Dezember 2002)

scmallenberg findet am selben wochenende wie der teammarathon im erzgebirge statt  


aber am 25. Mai is der marathon in ALTENAU .

HIER   die homepage. bilder und berichte gibst auch im forum.


micha


----------



## -raVen- (3. Dezember 2002)

Hi
wo liegt Kyffhäusen???
Konnte das nirgends finden. Sagt mal ne bekanntere Stadt oder nen Ort in der Gegen. Ich wohn bei Mainz in Hessen.
Wenns noch ereichbar ist werd ichs da mal probieren 

happy trails
raVen


----------



## Katrin (3. Dezember 2002)

@Michael59

Werde evtl. in Altenau 2003 nicht mitfahren können. Habe mich sehr wohl auf dieser Strecke gefühlt. Schade.


----------



## michael59 (3. Dezember 2002)

@ karin: schade ich hoffe man sieht sich ein anderes mal, vieleicht im harz zu himmelfahrt?


unsere berichte über den kyffhäuser mtb marathon findet ihr HIER  

dort ist auch ein link zur homepage des veranstalters mit der auschreibung.

ich hoffe man sieht sich


micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael59 (3. Dezember 2002)

HIER  findet man weitere hiweise zu rennen, unter anderem winterberg,münchen,singen,münsingen


micha


----------



## SoBe (4. Dezember 2002)

Wollte dieses Jahr auch schon nach Sundern, aber leider ist mir was dazwischen gekommen. Je nach Form werde ich dieses Jahr aber dabei sein. Der Vulkanbike ist bei mir schon wieder rot eingekreist.


----------



## michael59 (5. Dezember 2002)

AM 29.06.2003 kann man sich wieder inCLAUSTAL ZELLERFELD  schaffen.


micha


----------



## phiro (5. Dezember 2002)

Clausthal Zellerfeld is aber dieses Jahr verdammt spät

so wie letztes Jahr (Anfang Juni) fand ich besser, naja mal schaun

hoffe ich kann da auch, würd nämlich sehr gern dort fahren


----------



## michael59 (5. Dezember 2002)

Leider liegen der marathon in CLAUSTHAL   im HOCHSOLLING   und der Teammarathon  an drei wochenenden hintereinander. da werde ich mich wohl entscheiden müssen?

weis schon jemand wann der marathon in friederichsbrunn/harz über die bühne geht?

gruß micha


----------



## Snake (11. Dezember 2002)

Kennt jemand die Internet-Seiten zu:

Superbike-Marathon Sundern am 26.04.03 und
Willingen am 15.06.03????

Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (18. Dezember 2002)

@Snake

Superbike:
http://www.mediaspezial.de/mega99/superbike02/01main.htm
Da sollten dann irgendwann mal die Infos für 2003 drin sein

Willingen (Teil der Marathon Master Serie)
http://www.veith-marketing.de/


PS:

Wann meldet Ihr Euch für die Marathons an ???
a) kurz vor Schluss (mal schauen, ob das Wetter stimmt etc)
b) lange vorher, damit man gute Startplätze hat 

Ich weiss nicht, ob alle Marathons in Startblöcken starten. Wenn nicht, ist der Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung eigentlich wurscht und es zählt nur das Eintreffen am Renntag, um nen guten Platz zu bekommen.


----------



## phiro (18. Dezember 2002)

also ich bin auch schon bei einigen Marathons gefahren, und da war noch nie ne Startblockeinteilung nach Anmeldungszeitpunkt, höchstens mal Unterteilung in Lizenz und Hobby (Marathon-EM)


----------



## crazy.man77 (19. Dezember 2002)

@phiro

Beim Vulkanbike war der Start in Blöcken (ausser der erste,da waren die Top-Fahrer + vom 
Veranstalter eingeladene Fahrer. Je höher die Startnummer, desto weiter hinten stand man. Es waren 6 
oder 7 Startblöcke, ich war im vorletzten. Da ist dann Stau vorprogrammiert...


----------



## michael59 (28. Dezember 2002)

hallo, bitte stellt doch weitere links zu maras rein.

micha


----------



## Tüte (28. Dezember 2002)

auf www.mountainbike-marathon.de sind eigentlich die wichtigsten termine abrufbar. die liste füllt sich so nach und nach (denk ich mal).


----------



## dirtbiker82 (30. Dezember 2002)

3. int. forestman
24.april, ort 78187 kirchen-hausen (hegau)

1. int. winterberg-bike-marathon
27.mai, ort 59955 winterberg hochsauerland

6. int. chiemgau-bike-marathon
24.august ort 83324 ruhpolding

1. int. hegau-bike-marathon
14.september ort 78224 singen hohentwiel

7. int. alb-gold-trophy
5. oktober ort 72525 münsingen

ein tipp noch internetadressen für die marathons findest du
in der januar ausgabe der bike 2003

ich wünsche allen marathonfahren ein erfolgreiches jahr 2003 und beilbt sturz frei 
mfg marcus


----------



## Nakamur (1. Januar 2003)

von http://www.sanktwendel.de:

Schade...    

------snip--------------------------------------------------------------
Marathon macht ein Jahr Pause 
Der St. Wendeler Mountainbike Marathon macht ein Jahr Pause. Grund: Am 16. November veranstaltet die Stadt St. Wendel einen Weltcup im Rad-Querfeldein als Probelauf zur Weltmeisterschaft 2005. Die Enge Folge dieser beiden Großveranstaltungen würde Organisation und Helfer überfordern. Daher hat sich das Team um Bürgermeister Klaus Bouillon schweren Herzens entschieden, den Mountainbike-Marathon für 2003 abzusagen. Wir bitten alle Fans dafür um Verständnis.

Am 25. September 2004 sind wir für alle Marathonfans mit dem 
10. St. Wendeler Mountainbike-Marathon als Finale der Euro Bike Extremes wieder da!

Die Serie der Euro Bike Extremes findet 2004 mit folgenden Rennen statt:

Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon am 22. Juni 2003
Dolomiti Superbike am 6. Juli 2003
Swiss Bike Masters am 20. Juli 2003  

[...]

Nach zweijähriger Pause wird ein Weltcup Cross Countryrennen zum Start der globalen Serie am 24. und 25. Mai 2003 in St. Wendel stattfinden. 

Als Probelauf zur Weltmeisterschaft im Rad-Querfeldein 2005 wird die Stadt St. Wendel nach Absprache mit dem Radsportweltverband und dem nationalen Verband, am 16. November 2003 einen Weltcup im Querfeldein organisieren, so dass nächstes Jahr gleich zwei Weltcup-Events anstehen.
----------------------snip--------------------------------------------------

Gruß Nakamur


----------



## Blacky (9. Januar 2003)

Am 3.und 4.8 gibt es in Seiffen den 11 Erzgebirgsmarathon

70 und 100km anmelden geht auch Online



www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de


----------



## phiro (10. Januar 2003)

@blacky

ist schon absolut fest eingeplant, jetzt schon zum dritten mal in Folge
besonders freu ich mich auch auf den Hillclimbwettbewerb, wird bestimmt ziemlich geil werden


----------



## michael59 (14. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich konnte 2 weitere termine rausfinden:

am wochenende vom 31.5/01.06. findet in friedrichsbrunn(harz) wieder der marathon statt ( welcher tag genau am freitag)

und eine besondere empfehlug von mir ist die Hohnstein - MTB - Trophy 2003  am 11. Oktober in neustadt im harz Nähere Informationen demnächst hier 


micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAWKI (16. Januar 2003)

Tach,

habe für Euch auch noch einen Termin: 22.06.2003 in Biesenrode (Südharz)www.mtb-biesenrode.de.
 Absoluter "Geheimtipp"! Sartgeld unschlagbar günstig - war zumindest im letzten Jahr so. Die Streckenführung in diesem Jahr etwas verändert 50 u. 75 km (Runden a 25 km). Schotter, Schlamm u. geile Singletrail´s - alles dabei. Dazu das ganze Dorf auf den Beinen u. Volksfeststimmung an der Strecke.  Ich bin dabei! 

Bis denn...


----------



## michael59 (16. Januar 2003)

Biesenrode liegt ca 30 Kilometer nördlich von Sangerhausen. 

ich habe mir den Termin notiert 



Außerdem planen die Erzgebirgler am 13/14. September den 3 Greifenstein-Bikemarathon. Schade, eine Woche nach Erfurt und 2 Wochen nach Ilmenau.


Michael


----------



## phiro (16. Januar 2003)

@HAWKI

klingt toll, kann ich aber leider nicht da am selben WE ein sehr wichtiger anderer Marathon in meinem Rennkalender steht, nämlich die Marathon-Sachsenmeisterschaft in Sosa (Auersberg-Bike-Marathon)

schade  

@michael

der Greifenstein-Bike-Marathon findet meiner Meinung nach am 21. September statt


----------



## michael59 (17. Januar 2003)

hallo, da hätte ich doch bald sosa mit seiffen verwechselt,

zum greifensteinbikemara erhielt ich auf anfrage folgende mail:

"Andreas Fischer" <[email protected]> schrieb: 
> Hallo Michael, 
> 
> mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit wird es der 13.-14.09.2003 sein. 
> 
> Andreas 


mir wäre später auch lieber, da ilmenau und erfurt direkt davor wären.


micha


----------



## phiro (17. Januar 2003)

also das wäre ja echt ******* wenn das dieses jahr plötzlich ne Woche früher wäre  

denn am WE 13./14. müsste ja auch die Hobby-WM sein und da will ich auf jedenfall hin, und wenn ich dann Geyer verpassen würde wärs schon blöd

wundert mich trotzdem, da ich auf ner anderen HP das von mir gepostete Datum gefunden hab, würde mich ziemlich wundern wenn der Webmaster da ein falsches Datum reinstellen würde

naja, abwarten und Tee trinken  

bald werden wirs ja hoffentlich wissen


----------



## michael59 (17. Januar 2003)

ich habe ihm schon geschrieben das es besser wäre wenn eine woche später gestartet wird. ich würde gerne teilnehmen. nur 
nach ilmenau und erfurt noch einen start, das ist wohl etwas heftig und arbeiten muß ich ja auch noch. voriges jahr hat es mir gut gefallen

micha


----------



## Eckard (18. Januar 2003)

Ich habe die Marathon-Termine auf meiner Homepage mal  zusammengestellt.

Müsste eine ziemlich komplette Aufstellung für Germany sein.


----------



## XCRacer (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eckard _
> *Ich habe die Marathon-Termine auf meiner Homepage mal  zusammengestellt.
> 
> Müsste eine ziemlich komplette Aufstellung für Germany sein. *



Komme leider auf der Homepage nicht an den Navigationsbutton für Race oder Marathon rann. Ist wohlmöglich Brownserbedingt (bei mir WinME, Netscape 6.x)


----------



## Eckard (19. Januar 2003)

@xc-racer:

Mist.

Hier der direkte Link
http://www.doktor-cycle.de/1.page/marathon.htm

so sollte es klappen

Liegt es an der Bildschirmauflösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (19. Januar 2003)

Ja Danke! Die Termine kann ich jetzt lesen.

Habe mal ein Screenshoot gemacht (1024x768)


----------



## h.chili (21. Januar 2003)

hallo zusammen am 09.05.03 findet in lambrecht/pfalz
das city-nightrace statt, am 10.05.03 findet der 3. gaesbockmarathon statt.
mehr infos unter www.bike-pfalz.de
wir hoffen euch auch dieses jahr wieder alle gluecklich machen zu koennen. es warten ne menge single-trails auf euch
happy trails 
ciao h.chili


----------



## torte (29. Januar 2003)

*Hat sich mal einer die Mühe gemacht das alles zu sortieren ???????? oder wo finde ich ne GESAMTÜBERSICHT 03 ?*


----------



## darkdesigner (30. Januar 2003)

schau doch mal 5 (oder 4) Einträge über Dir, da hat der gute Eckhard sich doch die Mühe gemacht.
Oder mal bei Terminkalender 2003 reinschauen, da findest Du auch viele Infos.
dd


----------



## michael59 (1. März 2003)

Nun steht der Termin für den 3. Greifensteiner Bikemarathon   fest. Eine Woche nach ERFURT . Letztes Jahr war eine Woche Pause. 

Dafür ist nun der 24 Stunden Event in

ILMENAU  schon eine Woch früher als geplant.


Micha


----------



## phiro (1. März 2003)

ist also am 14.09. oder? weil den ihre Seite geht im Moment irgendwie nicht

das find ich schei$$e, da kann ich dieses Jahr leider net dabei sein, weil an dem WE MDC-CC in Apolda ist, eines meiner Lieblingsrennen und wegen der Gesamtwertung darf ichs auch nicht verpassen
wäre aber wirklich gerne gefahren, is eigentlich ne schöne Strecke in Geyer, tja so kommts wenn die Veranstalter nicht in der Lage sind sich abzusprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael59 (1. März 2003)

Der Termin ist eine Woche früher als letztes Jahr, also am 13/14. September, weil ein anderes Rennen sich auf diesen Termin gesetzt hat. Mir wäre eine Woche später auch lieber aber wenn ich Erfurt gut überstehe will ich wieder hin.

Als Rahmenprogramm Autokino, das Bad war nett und die Strecke ganz ordentlich.


Micha


----------



## Hugo (1. März 2003)

gibts irgendwo ne liste die nach regionen sortiert is...meistens sind die rennen ja in kleinen orten, und das is einfach saunervig alle termine durch zu gehen, den atlas raus zu nehmen, und zu guggen wo das rennen is...hab ma angefangen ne deutschlandkarte auf zu baun....die storck-bike-challenge und die german-bike-masters hab ich drin...aber dauert noch bis alles drin is

also damit jeder weiss was ich mein.....gibts ne zusammenfassung wo unter "region" z.b. spessart, odenwald, schwarzwald etc. drunter steht

das mit den bundesländern find ich bissi bescheuert...wenn es sich nicht gerade um berlin, bremen, hamburg oder das saarland handelt....ich wohn zwar in bayern, aber nach münchen sinds trotzdem 400km, also is das nicht wirklich aussagekräftig


----------



## dubbel (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *gibts irgendwo ne liste die nach regionen sortiert is...meistens sind die rennen ja in kleinen orten, und das is einfach saunervig alle termine durch zu gehen, ...*


besser als nix: 

http://www.bike-magazin.de/renntermine/suche.htm

noch besser wär allerdings ne übersicht mit streckenlänge und höhenmeter.

hat da jemand was?


----------



## Bike-Guide (21. März 2003)

Hallo Snake
Der Dolomiti Superbike findet am 05.06 Juli in Niederdorf (Südtirol) statt.
Am 20 Juli findet das bekannte Rennen von Cortina-Toblach statt.
Grüße aus Südtirol
Bike-Guide
Egon

PS: www.dolobike .com


----------



## dubbel (22. März 2003)

gab's das bild nicht in 1:1 ?


----------



## team-ui (3. April 2003)

Hi,
schau mal auf meine private Homepage...hat viel Mühe gekostet, ist aber ne recht volle Übersicht!
Grüße
Ingo


----------



## Bikehda (5. Mai 2003)

Wenn das keine Saisonplanung ist! Kaum hat er den Gardasee-Marathon gewonnen, steht Karl Platt in Lambrecht gleich doppelt am Start. Am Freitag wird er in der Eliteklasse durch Lambrechts Gassen wetzen und am Samstag die Trails im Gäsbockland beim Marathon wohlprüfend unter die Stollen nehmen. Vielleicht sollten wir die Renndistanz für die Eliteklasse beim CityRace noch ein wenig verlängern. Dann hat das Publikum  richtig was davon.

Das Gebiet der Gäsbockbiker ist zwar auch sein Trainingsrevier per Rennrad und Mountainbike, aber vielleicht können wir ihm doch ein paar neue Trails zeigen.

Wer noch Infos braucht, weil er sich mit Karl Platt messen will: www.bike-pfalz.de


Kelme


----------



## downmann (30. Mai 2003)

Original geschrieben von Eckard 
Ich habe die Marathon-Termine auf meiner Homepage mal zusammengestellt.

Müsste eine ziemlich komplette Aufstellung für Germany sein



Der Ironhill24 Marathon in Ilmenau fehlt in deiner Liste.

Es soll wohl eine noch schönre Strecke, großes Fehrerlager und noch mehr drumerum geben...


----------



## taunusbiker (30. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von -raVen- _
> *Hi
> wo liegt Kyffhäusen???
> Konnte das nirgends finden. Sagt mal ne bekanntere Stadt oder nen Ort in der Gegen. Ich wohn bei Mainz in Hessen.
> ...




bei Mainz in Hessen????


----------



## chubika (31. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

das Teil heisst Kyffhaeuser, bzw. Kyffhaeusergebirge.
Es liegt im Norden Thueringens im sog. Kyffhaeuser Landkreis.
Sh. auch hier: Kyffhaeuser 

Wenn Interesse an weiteren Infos besteht, kannst Du Dich ja melden.

Ciao
Der Frosch - beholder of Kyffhausen
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (2. Juni 2003)

moinsen!

wer fährt denn zum marathon am nürburgring am 2. oder 3. august?

gibt es da schon irgendwo 'nen extra thread? nach "nürburgring AND august" suchend, habe ich nicht so viel gefunden.

und wo gibt's denn allgemeine infos zu dem marathon? wie lang? wieviele höhenmeter? www.nuerburgring.de? ... na ich gucke mal.

gruß

feeelix

ps:  ich glaube, der ist nicht an dem termin, sondern am 23./24. august. und da kann ich nicht.


----------



## Madin (9. Juni 2003)

Am 21.september findet die 2.Bad-Orb-Challenge statt,die Strecke ist ebenfalls nicht zuverachten!    



http://www.spessartchallenge.de/


----------



## Silent (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von feeelix _
> *moinsen!
> 
> wer fährt denn zum marathon am nürburgring
> und wo gibt's denn allgemeine infos zu dem marathon? wie lang? wieviele höhenmeter? www.nuerburgring.de? ... na ich *


Hier ist die Adresse: Rad am Ring 




> _Original geschrieben von feeelix _
> *ps:  ich glaube, der ist nicht an dem termin, sondern am 23./24. august. und da kann ich nicht.  *


Jepp, 23/24.8.

Samstags beim MTB Marathon kann ich wohl auch nicht. Und zum Jedermannrennen über 52 km am Sonntag fahre ich nicht extra da hin.
Wenn ich hinfahren sollte, dann würde ich wohl den Radmarathon am Sonntag fahren. 10 Runden Nordschleife, natürlich mit dem MTB  (mit leichten Modifikationen für so ein Rennen)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juni 2003)

-------------------


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juni 2003)

Hi
Ich finde die HP von Rad am Ring sehr unübersichtlich!! Habt ihr herausbekommen was der Marathon kostet, oder liegt das an meiner Minderbegabung  !!!!!
Hätte ja schon Interesse an dem Event mal teilzunehemen!! Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Marathon ?????

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Juni 2003)

Gleich doppelt, also doch Minderbegabt  !!!!
Hoffentlich gebt ihr mir trotzdem Auskunft!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Torbolo (12. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Hier die Preise:

Marathon
208 km
 20,-

166 km
 15,-

104 km
 15,-

83 km
 15,-

52 km
 15,-

und:

MTB
36 km
 5,-

56 km
 5,-

104 km
 15,-

Biddaschön!

MfG Torbolo


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. Juni 2003)

Die Preise habe ich auch gesehen, aber das kann doch nicht sein, 5  ??????    Startgeld für den Marathon!!!!! Auf der HP stehr nämlich noch was von einem Starterpaket  !!!!
Na mal sehen, liegen ja noch 2 zu bestehende Marathon´s dazwischen  !!!
Gruß


----------

